# Biting and Barking



## Finchy63 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks all for a very helpful forum. My wife and I adopted our 9-month old female Havanese 10 days ago. I'm wondering if anyone has any guidance with a couple of problems we're having. 

After a few days, she has started biting us, when we put the leash on at first, and then in almost every situation. Also, when we take her on walks, she jumps up and bites any stranger she walks past, so we are keeping her very tight on the leash and trying to avoid any contact with other people. 

We have tried the technique of turning round and ignoring her every time she bites, but she will either walk off, or start biting our legs. 

The last two days she has starting barking a lot. Last night, there was thunder in our area and I think she was really freaked out by that, but she will bark even when both of us are in the room with us. 

Couple of things that may give some context:

1. We are working on crate training her, but at the moment she sleeps on our bed with the crate in the room - when we encourage her to go into the crate (throw treats in for her) she goes in and straight out again. 

2. My wife and I are away from her for 4-5 hours 3 days of the week. During that time she stays in our spare bedroom (we put the crate in there and leave the crate door open). 

3. When we are home, we will let her into the living area with us, and she will walk around all evening and not relax. We exercise her a lot (4 walks a day of 20-30 minutes each) and play with her toys with her for 20-30 minutes a day. 

I'd love to know what people's thoughts are on possibly rectifying the biting beyond what we're already trying. 

Many Thanks.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

It almost sounds as if she is some sort of pain. Not being able to settle and continued walking is a sign of pain in a dog. Have you had her to the vet? You might also check to see if your vet can recommend a trainer. For the biting of your hands maybe put on a glove sprayed with bitter apple. It sounds like she is terrified and trying to protect herself. I suggest a vet evaluation ASAP. LB


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Getting her checked put by a vet, just to rule out any physical problem is certainly a good idea. However, this sounds like too big a problem for us to help you with, long distance, over the internet. I strongly urge you to find a local, positive based trainer to help you sort out what's going on, and how best to address it. Off hand, she sounds like a very frightened, stressed out little girl who is having a hard time adjusting to a new home. 

Did you get her from a breeder? If so, I'd call your breeder and ask for advice too. Placing an older dog (and even at 10 months, she's well past the age when most puppies go to their new homes) can be difficult to start with, and the breeder may have some good ideas on how to ease the transition for you.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that you are having such a difficult time. I am sure you will get great advice from the forum. I am wondering at this point where you got her from. Was she a rescue? What were the living conditions before she came to you? Was she socialized? 
It sounds like you and your wife are very dedicated to your new addition, and I know that you will work though these issues. 
Welcome to the forum, and don't forget to post pictures.


----------



## Finchy63 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Sivi,

We adopted her from a rescue last week. She is barking almost non-stop until she sleeps for a few hours at night, and continues to bite. We are taking her to a training specialist, but at the moment it's very difficult. 

As I said, we take her for at least 3 40 minute walks a day, so I can't imagine it's lack of exercise causing her issues. 

Thanks.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you see the video of the rescue dog posted a few days ago? I cant remember the trend name. I hope you guys can get some help soon . I know you say she goes on a few 40 min walks a day that is great . Mine actually run like so fast chasing each other. Is their an area like a tennis court where you can throw a ball and see if she retrieves? I am not knowledgeable enough to help you. The only thing I can say is be a gentle and kind to her even if she gets waring on your nerves. I can hardly fathom what the poor thing has gone threw. Thanks for giving her a home. Mine love turkey deli meat as a training treat. Maybe just start with simple rewards and lots of treats. Maybe the vet can give her some medication to help calm her in tell you can get more professional help. And please remember not to just pick anyone their are some really bad trainers out their that might do more harm than good.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

This almost sounds like a more extreme version of a bichon I work with. She was just adopted from the breeder as my client's old dog had passed. I believe the breeder was planning on keeping her but it was obvious to me that the dog just wasn't socialized at all. She was very skittish and aloof, although amazingly was perfect for grooming. She cowered and growled at me as I took her out of the kennel. The dog bit the owner's father in law several times and after she got loose in the parking lot, a customer trying to catch her grabbed her and she bit her too. I was finally able to put a slip lead over her and she was caught. She just was overwhelmed, undersocialized, and afraid. I just had to let her know that she could trust me and I wasn't going to hurt her, and she is coming around. In her case it was important to me that I gave her a chance and I remained totally calm, yet in control almost by ignoring her I guess, speaking softly and giving praise, and not giving up on her. Agree on getting her checked out by the vet. If she clears I would also get a good trainer, work with her and also give her time and space that she needs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, bless you for taking her in. I agree with what everyone has said and my heart goes out to your sweet, scared little hav... must have been a VERY, very bad start to her life for her to be reacting like this. Do you know anything about her history?


----------



## Finchy63 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks All for the Advice,

We adopted her from a rescue after she was dropped at a local shelter. She really is a lovely dog 90% of the time, she is just really nervous now regarding the slightest noise outside, and continues to try and nip at us. 

We have made contact with a local trainer for personal sessions, I will add photos soon. 

Suzi - we'd love her play with her like that - the trouble is at this stage I want to minimize her contact with other people before we get the biting under control. 

Thanks again, I'm sure I'll be back with updates and further questions.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Wishing you lots of luck with your scared little 10-month-old. My only suggestion is that possibly, three 30 to 40 minute walks a day are more than she can manage without having her stress levels climb too high for comfort. Sometimes giving a dog extra down-time is helpful.

I hope the trainer you found uses positive methods! This dog will likely react poorly to being scared by a trainer.

Tue, 27 Mar 2012 13:55:43 (PDT)


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

If she came from a rescue, she was most likely fostered by someone. Might they be able to give you some guidance?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope the trainer is good. I'd like to say any dog needs security (which she isn't yet), kind discipline, and alot of attention and consistancy. Good luck.


----------

